# Dermablast



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

My friend who is having a hospital birth was givin some advice to bring a bottle of Dermablast with her to the hospital to use on her vagina after the birth! What are your thoughts and experiences?


----------



## ferretbees (Feb 4, 2008)

Wait, is that the stuff in a can? From when I was 5?

I mean it is an antiseptic and numbing agent, but I wouldn't want to use it on my vagina. I would just bring a Peri bottle for rinsing after using the toilet.


----------



## April422 (Nov 28, 2007)

Dermoplast is what is givein out at some hospitals here. EpiFoam is the other.

I loved the Dermoplast with my first and second births where I had episiotomies.


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *April422* 
Dermoplast is what is givein out at some hospitals here. EpiFoam is the other.

I loved the Dermoplast with my first and second births where I had episiotomies.

Oh it is WONDERFUL on a fourth degree epis. When I worked L&D we gave that stuff out and women would often ask for a second can when they left for home....I always gave out extra...haha. LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

I could not have survived my first pp period withou it. I had a "skid" mark that was terribly painful and turned into an ulcerated place. I had to pee in a sitz bath pan with water and put the dermaplast on in between. It was a life savor!! I have had it with my other 2 births but never needed it as much as the first.


----------



## kitkat5505 (Feb 22, 2005)

I used dermoplast after my second birth because I had a tear, and it really helped.


----------



## ferretbees (Feb 4, 2008)

Ok, that explains it. I had an unplanned c-section, so I didn't have a need for it. On the other hand, I consumed quite a bit of oral pain meds during that first week.

If I remember correctly (a long, long time ago), Dermaplast was awesome! I didn't know they still made it. I didn't mean to poo poo on the suggestion







.


----------



## ChickityChinah (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh, how I loved my Dermaplast.







Not so much after my second, b/c I only had a tiny tear that went up towards my urethra and it really didn't hurt much. But with my first, DS, I had a small tear that went down towards the rectum and it was SO painful! Ah, the cooling relief of that can. I called it my Happy Can, cause it made my can happy, lol.


----------



## mkmoro311 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is it a good idea to use if you are trying to go as Natural as possible? Here are the ingredients:

Acetylated Lanolin Alcohol , Aloe Vera Oil , Butane , Cetyl Acetate , Hydrofluorocarbon 152A , Methylparaben USP , PEG-8 Laurate , Polysorbate 85


----------



## BeccaSue1029 (Apr 2, 2008)

Woo I love Dermaplast, too!


----------



## NewTennMom (Feb 6, 2008)

I was given Derma as well, and I have to say, its been a life saver. I use it almost every time after I go to the bathroom and wash off with the lil squirty bottle they gave me. It takes away the sting instantly.

I'm really paranoid about getting an infection (I dunno why, its not like I have any extra reason to worry), so I am willing to use whatever will help!


----------



## mommathea (Apr 7, 2008)

I am totaly and completely in love with that stuff, and will never go through a pp without it.
I agree with a previous post, it was my happy can, that and those little round pieces of tucks pads that I lined my pp pad with.


----------

